# 07 Murano Hatch



## prmckay1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Have had a rattle out of the hatch -- have attempted numerous times to adjust via the factory adjustments -- finally found the rattle actually was from the catch mechanism. Added black tape to the metal catch -- rattle went away, but - of course the tape wore off -- when I redid the black tape, must have gotten too many wraps on, now the catch won't release. You hear the catch mechanism working, then it 'relaxes' -- lift gate won't release.

Ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should post this in the Murano section rather than the Sentra section for better results.


----------

